# Durable Gloves



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I'm looking for recommendations on a glove that will be durable. I bought an etonics glove and after about 8 rounds there is wear on the palm and a big hole in the thumb. The thumb seems to be my trouble spot for ripping as it happend on my last glove also. 

Anyone know of a glove I could buy that would last me more than 8 rounds? I spent about $20 on the etonics, so more than that would be acceptable for a better one...


----------

